# New project for 2023: Polaroid Land 120 camera



## gk fotografie (Sep 1, 2022)

Polaroid Land cameras have never been a success in the Netherlands and therefore hardly to be found, by chance I came across this 60 years old 120 model with original lens yesterday on an antique and curiousa market, near mint condition if you ask me, no fungus, no oil,  no dust, no scratches on the lens, long and short shutter speeds function without stutter and even the self-timer works perfectly. Searched the internet yesterday and today, only 1 Dutch seller with a Polaroid Land 120 camera and just a little too expensive for my taste. I've had the idea for years to adapt a Polaroid Land camera for 4x5" and to use it for model photography with either normal light-sensitive photo paper or reversible paper instead of film, I used to do this kind of experiments with my Linhof 4x5" in the past, cannot wait to start.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 1, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> Polaroid Land cameras have never been a success in the Netherlands and therefore hardly to be found, by chance I came across this 60 years old 120 model with original lens yesterday on an antique and curiousa market, near mint condition if you ask me, no fungus, no oil,  no dust, no scratches on the lens, long and short shutter speeds function without stutter and even the self-timer works perfectly. Searched the internet yesterday and today, only 1 Dutch seller with a Polaroid Land 120 camera and just a little too expensive for my taste. I've had the idea for years to adapt a Polaroid Land camera for 4x5" and to use it for model photography with either normal light-sensitive photo paper or reversible paper instead of film, I used to do this kind of experiments with my Linhof 4x5" in the past, cannot wait to start.
> 
> View attachment 259845


That’s really interesting.  I got a 195 land camera in 2020 but found I couldn’t get film for it.  I didn’t worry about it because the camera was free, so I put it on the shelf as a decoration.  But I am interested to see how your project goes.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 1, 2022)

Sounds like a fun project.  Can’t wait to see the results.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 1, 2022)

Used to be able to pick up Polaroids here very cheap, a few dollars each, at yard sales flea markets etc. I have some my MIL got for me still in the original box like they weren't used much at all.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 1, 2022)

I should do something with dozen or so Pol's I've gotten free from work. Good luck on your project.


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 1, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> That’s really interesting.  I got a 195 land camera in 2020 but found I couldn’t get film for it.  I didn’t worry about it because the camera was free, so I put it on the shelf as a decoration.  But I am interested to see how your project goes.  Good luck with it.


I've seen some ideas about this on Youtube, not all equally serious and with some conversions I really have my doubts whether the correct flance distance is being applied, will take a lot of research and testing but I'm happy with that.

Gerard


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 1, 2022)

Rickbb said:


> Used to be able to pick up Polaroids here very cheap, a few dollars each, at yard sales flea markets etc. I have some my MIL got for me still in the original box like they weren't used much at all.


For more choice in analog cameras I would like to live in the US or Japan where the photo cameras just are flying around you, unfortunately in the past mainly Leica, Rollei, Sinar and Linhof cameras were used over here in addition to Hasselblad and mainly Nikon equipment.
Popular were the cheaper Polaroids, like Pola Swinger and the Polaroid SX70 models. Various brands were for sale in the analogue era, but have never become very popular and that is a pity right now, because IF something is already for sale, you have to pay a lot for it, see what this secondhand shop is asking: *Pola 120*


----------

